# Maiden Voyage For New Smokehouse!



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

My Dad and I, mainly my Dad, have been working on building a smokehouse for awhile. After several months of working on it, it was time to fire up the firebox and see how she does. Our biggest concern was the smokehouse not getting hot enough but that quickly became a non-issue once we fired her up. We need to work on a better temperature gauge system as the temperature got a little too hot and made the sausage a little "wrinkly". Overall it worked great and we are looking forward to many more smoking sessions. We ended up smoking about 100 pounds of link sausage made from Axis, beef , pork. Also through in some jalapenos and cheese. Plenty of room in that smoker, could have done 300 pounds at a time! Here are a few pics of the build and through completion. Sorry for the fuzzy photos. It was my cellphone camera.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Very nice job that will last forever congrats and keep on smoking.


----------



## JCHjr55 (Aug 10, 2005)

Job well done with some great photos.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

looks awesome! But two questions... does the door swing inward? If so, why did you do it like that? And what metal did you use for the hanging rods? Looks like electrical conduit from the pics. If so, is that safe? Curious, cause I'm working on my own plans and looking for tips... Thanks!


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

wow cool thread with pics


----------



## TOPHAND (Jun 29, 2009)

THATS AN AWESOME SMOKE HOUSE!! I MAKE ITALIAN SAUSAGE DURING THE HOLIDAYS, THIS YEAR NOV 13


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice concept!


----------

